# SU Decoys Now Available



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We now carry the SU Decoys for sale in our store. SU Decoys are a combination of a full body and a windsock. I've had a couple in the yard now for around a month and they haven't worn or fallen off. I think this will be a comparable decoy to the full body snow/blue goose market by it's design.

These are scheduled to arrive on September 23rd.

For ordering:
http://www.store.nodakoutdoors.com/su-decoys-10/


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Do they make actives?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I am wondering at that price how durable are they can you toss them around like GHG 5/8 shells or FB?


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Got to meet the guys that make these this last spring. They seemed like pretty good decoys. If I remember right there will be uprights as well.


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

Heck you can find fullbodies for that price! doesnt make much sense to come into a market at that price


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

How about some more pictures of them. Pretty limited on their website, dont really get a feel for them.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks like a expensive wind sock to me, might just be the crummy pictures though.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry...somehow missed this thread this week.

As I stated in the beginning of the thread, I consider these more of a fullbody decoy than a windsock. They have a full body feel to them...just move better.

So if you're a portable windsock guy...not the best option. If you're a fullbody guy wanting to mix up the spread...this is a good decoy for that.

Right now there's only feeders, sentries and multi-species coming later in the year.


----------

